# PowerColor Launches Radeon R9 390 X2 Devil13 Dual-GPU Graphics Card



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2015)

TUL Corporation, a leading and innovative manufacturer of AMD graphic cards since 1997, has proudly announced a new and most powerful graphics card in the world among AMD Radeon R9 390 series. The PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 is packed with dual GRENADA core, designed to tackle the most demanding high end gaming titles on the market. It utilizes 16 GB of GDDR5 memory with a core clock speed at 1000 MHz, and 1350 MHz for memory clock speed which is connected via a new high speed 1024-bit (512-bit x2) memory interface.

PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 is built with carefully-designed Platinum Power Kit and ultra-efficient thermal design. It consists of massive 15-phase power delivery, PowerIRstage, Super Cap and Ferrite Core Choke that provides the stability and reliability for such high-end graphics solution. To support maximum performance and to qualify for the Devil 13 cooling system, 3 Double Blades Fans are attached on top of the enormous surface of aluminum fins heatsink connected with total of 10 pieces of heat pipes and 2 pieces of large die-cast panels. This superb cooling solution achieves a perfect balance between thermal solution and noise reduction. The PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 has the LED backlighting that glows a bright red color, pulsating slowly on the Devil 13 logo.






*Luxury Packing and Bundling *
The Dual BIOS button design allows gamers to pursuit extreme performance in the easiest way to control. Four units of 8 pin PCI-E power connector draws more power offering constant and stable power input. What's more, to honor Devil 13 users, we have included the top-notch gaming mouse, the Razer Ouroboros, as a free gift inside the box. Why? Simply because we strongly believe our Devil 13 users deserves to have the best of the best. 

The PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 graphics card supports for AMD LiquidVR, GCN Architecture, Mantle, Exploit DirectX© 12, AMD CorssFire, Virtual Super Resolution, HD3D technology, Frame Rate Target Control, and AMD FreeSync technologies. Once more, the Devil 13 has risen from Hell and will once again dominate the extreme gaming world with ease. 



 

For more information, visit the product page.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

srp?


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 3, 2015)

Lets hope the heatsink makes contact with the die this time....


----------



## 64K (Sep 3, 2015)

Four 8 pins + the slot is good for 675 watts   I hope I get to see some benches somewhere on this card.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2015)

Someone really wanted a card to beat the Titan X.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Sep 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Someone really wanted a card to beat the Titan X.



Look, it's already done:






http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_980_Ti/30.html


----------



## Petey Plane (Sep 3, 2015)

64K said:


> Four 8 pins + the slot is good for 675 watts   I hope I get to see some benches somewhere on this card.



Just find the benches for the previous 290X Devil 13 card.  On anything below 4K (2X 4GB as apposed to 2X 8GB on the new card) they should be about the same, seeing as how it's basically the same card.  Even looks like it uses the same heatsink and comes with the same free mouse.  I assume they just added 8GB more of RAM, changed "290X" to "390X" and called it a day, same as AMD.

Here ya go, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/powercolor-devil-13-dual-amd-r9-290x-review,3853.html

And the previous card was known for being insanely loud, and having quality control issues with the sink not making adequate contact with the chips.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 3, 2015)

So is this Dual 390's and not Dual 390X's (That's what i've read)?

If that's the case, that might be an ok deal for those wanting something high end in one package.  Not sure though as that will all come down to the price.


----------



## Petey Plane (Sep 3, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> So is this Dual 390's and not Dual 390X's (That's what i've read)?
> 
> If that's the case, that might be an ok deal for those wanting something high end in one package.  Not sure though as that will all come down to the price.



Previous Devil 13 (290X X2, so basically the same card as this new Devil 13, only with 8GB instead of 16GB) was $1500.  So if it is the same price, it'll be kind of the opposite of a good deal, especially considering a 295X2 can be found for $650


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2015)

Sempron Guy said:


> srp?


Considering the 290X version of this card is going for $750 USD, I'd expect around $1000, probably more.

It (1000/1350) is between a 290X (1000/1250) and 390X (1060/1500)...times two.

The PowerColor Devil series is effectively the same as what everyone else markets as X2.


----------



## mickel116 (Sep 3, 2015)

dual 390 very interesting, all depends on the price.


----------



## jigar2speed (Sep 3, 2015)

If Direct X 12 game wants - it will get 16GB RAM from this card


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2015)

My bad, 390...

390X version is releasing tomorrow:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131676
1100/1525


----------



## Jborg (Sep 3, 2015)

Instead of a mouse... they should give you a 1500W PSU. Lol.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Sep 3, 2015)

Petey Plane said:


> 295X2 can be found for $650



Where ?


----------



## Petey Plane (Sep 3, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Where ?



They were about that price on Newegg about a month ago.  If you search around enough, you should be able to find one in the $650 to $750 range.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Sep 3, 2015)

Petey Plane said:


> They were about that price on Newegg about a month ago.  If you search around enough, you should be able to find one in the $650 to $750 range.



I actually can't. At both newegg and amazon prices start from the astronomical 1100$ and up.


----------



## 64K (Sep 3, 2015)

You can still get the PowerColor Devil 13 R9 290X for $740 USD at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=R9_290_X2_Devil13-_-14-131-584-_-Product

I guess that's still not a good deal unless they fixed the heat sink/ noisy fans issue.


----------



## Petey Plane (Sep 3, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> I actually can't. At both newegg and amazon prices start from the astronomical 1100$ and up.



Huh, they must have been trying to clear inventory, and have since jacked the prices back up as supplies started to dwindle.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My bad, 390...
> 
> 390X version is releasing tomorrow:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131676
> 1100/1525


Yea but that's only a single GPU with an AIO.



Petey Plane said:


> Previous Devil 13 (290X X2, so basically the same card as this new Devil 13, only with 8GB instead of 16GB) was $1500.  So if it is the same price, it'll be kind of the opposite of a good deal, especially considering a 295X2 can be found for $650


I doubt it will be close to that considering its also not even the full chip (390's versus 390X's).  It will probably be around 650-750.

Meh, sounds cool overall especially if the price is right and giving the 8gb of vram per GPU.  However again they cannot get the output options correct, I mean seriously only 1 DP, 1HDMI, and 2 DVI???


----------



## Basard (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool, they actually have my old 3870 listed in their products pages.  Mine had a different, copper cooler on it though.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 4, 2015)

Seems pretty cool, just imagine the power consumption though. 






5 mins later after playing Crysis 3 at 4K


----------



## DelBoy (Sep 4, 2015)

This looks like someone was really mad of all the competiton and just said "F#ck this let's just annihilate both of them, don't care for power consumption... fockin 'el"


----------



## 123abc (Sep 4, 2015)

So, is this dual 390's or 390x's?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 4, 2015)

123abc said:


> So, is this dual 390's or 390x's?



2x R9 390. Price should be around $650-$699 (GTX 980 Ti price).


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 4, 2015)

I love it!!!!!



Lionheart said:


> Seems pretty cool, just imagine the power consumption though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nem (Sep 4, 2015)

hello Titan Z epic failure card $3000


----------



## Dieinafire (Sep 4, 2015)

Having to rely on amd for crossfire profiles to get this thing working properly is a big risk to anyone that buys this card


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 4, 2015)

nem said:


> hello Titan Z epic failure card $3000


I never understood why nVidia released Titan Z in the first place. It was a dumb decision by them to push that card to market.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 4, 2015)

btarunr said:


> What's more, to honor Devil 13 users, we have included the top-notch gaming mouse, the Razer Ouroboros, as a free gift inside the box. Why? Simply because we strongly believe our Devil 13 users deserves to have the best of the best.



that statement is at most an insult ... well at last a little cashback if you sell the mouse that you got for free in the bundle ... dahahah 

dunno i kinda like the Devil 13 look (funny how AMD show Hawaii, Tonga and other older GCN card are still way worth it... i would have kept my 290 if not for a giveaway )
waiting to see the next gen from both brands...


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Sep 4, 2015)

My god, they forgot to grammer.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 4, 2015)

btarunr said:


> 2x R9 390. Price should be around $650-$699 (GTX 980 Ti price).




Looks like that is going to be about right. OverclockersUK has it for 690 pounds: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-185-PC


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 4, 2015)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> My god, they forgot to grammer.



well, google say ... 

About 20,200,000 results (0.71 seconds) 
Did you mean: *grammar*.

"grammer
A common typo for grammar. Most commonly found in sentences that correct someone else's grammar.
Your and idiot because you have bad grammer."

you did it on purpose?`right? (i hope  )


----------



## Yorgos (Sep 4, 2015)

Petey Plane said:


> Just find the benches for the previous 290X Devil 13 card.  On anything below 4K (2X 4GB as apposed to 2X 8GB on the new card) they should be about the same, seeing as how it's basically the same card.  Even looks like it uses the same heatsink and comes with the same free mouse.  I assume they just added 8GB more of RAM, changed "290X" to "390X" and called it a day, same as AMD.
> 
> Here ya go, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/powercolor-devil-13-dual-amd-r9-290x-review,3853.html
> 
> And the previous card was known for being insanely loud, and having quality control issues with the sink not making adequate contact with the chips.


I guess benches and amd engineers say the opposite, but a random claim in a forum about the name change is probably true.


----------



## Yorgos (Sep 4, 2015)

nem said:


> hello Titan Z epic failure card $3000


Titan Z and Titan Black are nowhere in any charts, nowhere in the market and both products had 0 lifespan.
on the other hand, r9 295x2 is still up and thriving.


----------



## midnightoil (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like it'll be a great option for VR builds if you can't afford Fury X2, especially as the 295X2 has been discontinued, and as NVIDIA have nothing to compete in the VR space.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 4, 2015)

This thing is a beast!  That much power has me drooling...


----------



## haswrong (Sep 5, 2015)

XL-R8R said:


> Lets hope the heatsink makes contact with the die this time....






64K said:


> Four 8 pins + the slot is good for 675 watts   I hope I get to see some benches somewhere on this card.


shouldnt they supply a 2kW power supply as part of the package? 



GreiverBlade said:


> well, google say ...
> 
> About 20,200,000 results (0.71 seconds)
> Did you mean: *grammar*.
> ...


gamer need no grammer!


----------



## mickel116 (Oct 4, 2015)

just saw the card on newegg. 799$.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 4, 2015)

Any reviews yet?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2015)

well ... the 290-x2 devil13 is the 390-x2 devil13 oh wait that one has 2x8gb not 2x4gb the gap must be enormous.


Prima.Vera said:


> Any reviews yet?


----------



## mickel116 (Oct 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... the 290-x2 devil13 is the 390-x2 devil13 oh wait that one has 2x8gb not 2x4gb the gap must be enormous.



they actually use different cores..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2015)

mickel116 said:


> they actually use different cores..


nope it IS the same core.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2397/radeon-r9-290.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2664/radeon-r9-390.html
compare the 2 links side by side... only the mem/core change 

despite the one in the 390 being named Grenada, it's just a renamed Hawaii, just a speedbump mem/core and more memory makes the difference.
(well my 290 was a 4gb 390 as i used it with the sames frequencies ahah... )


recheck ahahah it's even worse in reality ... 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2583/radeon-r9-290x2.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2755/radeon-r9-390-x2.html

the 290X2 was a 290X X2 in reality ... i see the confusion

so the 290X2 Devil13 would be a good example to show how the 390X2 Devil13 would perform since a 390 is more or less equal 290X


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2015)

290 -> 390 -> 290X -> 390X

290/390 has shaders/TMUs disabled where 290X and 390X does not.  The only thing 390 has on 290X is the faster memory clock and more memory.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 4, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only thing 390 has on 290X is the faster memory clock and more memory.


That's the only thing that the 390X has over the 290X as well. It's a shame that faster DRAM wasn't put on these cards IMHO. There are GDDR5 ICs that will operate between 7 and 8 GT/s and my own testing seems to indicate that memory clocks on my 390 scale almost linearly from 1000Mhz to 1600Mhz. It makes me wonder if a 390 or 390X had and could drive 1800-2000Mhz memory instead, how performance would look. That's something nVidia cards have over AMD and that's significantly higher memory clocks.


----------



## Bobby Mac (Feb 3, 2016)

btarunr said:


> TUL Corporation, a leading and innovative manufacturer of AMD graphic cards since 1997, has proudly announced a new and most powerful graphics card in the world among AMD Radeon R9 390 series. The PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 is packed with dual GRENADA core, designed to tackle the most demanding high end gaming titles on the market. It utilizes 16 GB of GDDR5 memory with a core clock speed at 1000 MHz, and 1350 MHz for memory clock speed which is connected via a new high speed 1024-bit (512-bit x2) memory interface.
> 
> PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 is built with carefully-designed Platinum Power Kit and ultra-efficient thermal design. It consists of massive 15-phase power delivery, PowerIRstage, Super Cap and Ferrite Core Choke that provides the stability and reliability for such high-end graphics solution. To support maximum performance and to qualify for the Devil 13 cooling system, 3 Double Blades Fans are attached on top of the enormous surface of aluminum fins heatsink connected with total of 10 pieces of heat pipes and 2 pieces of large die-cast panels. This superb cooling solution achieves a perfect balance between thermal solution and noise reduction. The PowerColor Devil 13 Dual Core R9 390 has the LED backlighting that glows a bright red color, pulsating slowly on the Devil 13 logo.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see some benchmarks! The power draw and heat may be concerning :0.


----------



## Bobby Mac (Feb 3, 2016)

Jborg said:


> Instead of a mouse... they should give you a 1500W PSU. Lol.


Haha indeed they should! I'm guessing about 600w-700w draw on this monster


----------



## xfia (Feb 3, 2016)

quad crossfire here i come!
sets ups redundant 1200w psu's and hopes<


----------

